# Shasta: My Life in Pix



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's my version of the goofy girl head tilt. Mom failed to capture the essential cuteness of it on video, but she feeds me so I let these little things go.


































Here I am with my friend, Emma. She's a 6 month old Great Pyrenees puppy. In this picture, she outweighed me by about 20 pounds. She likes to body slam me...good times! I wish she could come to play more often, but she lives about 7 hours away. 

















Somebody, I don't know who, tore up a whole bunch of toilet paper. I suspect Dad. Good thing I found it before Mom did and cleaned some of it up or he might have been in real trouble.









Oh, Mommy, your hand looks so...tasty!









Rain + Dirt + Puppy...









Wait, that equals BATH?!? What's that all about? Mommy how could you?









I think I have a rather noble profile, don't you?









Who could resist this face? (Hint...it's not Mommy!)









Bwahahahaha! There's no escape for Mommy now!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she is so cute!!!!!! you're right! she is definitely lighter than my Shasta. I love the no escape picture. my Shasta does the same thing...then she realizes she gets to go for the walk while the other dogs have to stay home and she's up and dancing and the the leash comes closer and she sits pretty like because if she's all rowdy about it and not sitting calming the leash gets put away and mommy walks away. lol.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very cute!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa, She was really quite dark when we first brought her home, then turned almost blonde. Now she's darkening back up as her adult coat comes in. Your Shasta seems to have a lot more of her adult coat; maybe that extra 2 weeks really makes a big difference.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She is so adorable! But I can see that little trouble maker lurking inside that sweet little face. So cute but so maddening!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm gonna have to say i'm thinking that 2 weeks makes a drastic difference. I looked at the pictures of Shasta taken a lil over two weeks apart and i swear i never would have recognized her. we actually had a friend over last night who'd not seen her in two weeks and swears she's a different puppy from the hellion he met. I'm curious to see pictures as your Shasta changes. Is she a long coat?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa, yes, the breeder said she would be a long coat. Her adult fur is about 1-3/4" long right now at the longest point. I'm hoping, hoping, hoping her coat approaches her father's for sheer awesomeness.

Patchwork Shepherds - Boss Von Salix Traumhaus - AKC/DNA/OFA/HIC/HCT - IMPORT


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

so we have my Short coated girl and your long coated girl buy both sables. should be interesting to see the differences as they grow and change!! I asked because i've seen pups who were supposed to be long coat end up being short coat but still have the tufts on their ears. They looked so goofy but so cute at the same time.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure she won't be a short coat. Her mom is a plushie...I can see that happening, but I think her adult fur is already longer than a short coat and it's starting to look a bit wavy back by her butt where it first started coming in.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah she looks like she's gonna have a nice long coat on her. Those fluffy little ears are so cute!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I know, I love her ears! My husband is always wanting to "trim them up." Makes me crazy! :crazy:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Trim them up?! I would have trouble leaving them alone!!! they just look so soft!!!! honestly if my husband suggested that (if we ever had a plushie) i'd probably smack him. lol. She is perfect the way she is!!!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my goodness, don't trim the ear floofies!!! Those are the best part!

I love when Rosa's ear floofies get all messed up. She looks like Kramer on Seinfeld.

I think you should post more pictures of your baby, she's a doll.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Oh my goodness, don't trim the ear floofies!!! Those are the best part!
> 
> I love when Rosa's ear floofies get all messed up. She looks like Kramer on Seinfeld.
> 
> I think you should post more pictures of your baby, she's a doll.


 
:rofl: ear floofies!!!! i love it!!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Leah, I don't think anyone can top Rosa's ear floofies!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol thats true. those are pretty crazy! 

if the video ever finishes loading i have another video of Shasta angry at the camera... lol


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness she is an absolute sweetheart! I agree though you need to post more pics......pleeeeeeaaaaassssse!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That dog doesn't nip and bite you she's waaaaaay to sweet and innocent looking


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> That dog doesn't nip and bite you she's waaaaaay to sweet and innocent looking


Hah! I can see she's sucked you into her circle of deception!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe fooled many a person back in the day too- I promise you'll be laughing at someone else's shark tales soon


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

She is gorgeous!! cute pictures!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

paulag1955 said:


> Leah, I don't think anyone can top Rosa's ear floofies!



Awwww! That's sweet.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Rex does this too, but the sound of his little brain rolling back and forth gives me cause for concern.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

squerly said:


> Rex does this too, but the sound of his little brain rolling back and forth gives me cause for concern.


Too funny!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Awwww! That's sweet.


 I don't think Rosa could possibly be any cuter and you see my point about the ear floofies.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

squerly said:


> Rex does this too, but the sound of his little brain rolling back and forth gives me cause for concern.


 

i get that same concerned feeing when Shelby does it...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's a cutie all right. Don't worry about that coat it will be good and long. What a pretty color and face. Makes me almost want a sable.....


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> She's a cutie all right. Don't worry about that coat it will be good and long. What a pretty color and face. Makes me almost want a sable.....


Thanks, we think she's pretty darn cute (and it's a good thing for her!). I can hardly wait to see what she looks like when she gets her full adult coat.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's gonna be a very pretty girl when that long fluffy coat comes in!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mommy is always taking my picture when I lay at the top of the stairs. And she gives me hugs, too. The life of a puppy is so hard.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm the incredible (of course!) color-changing puppy!

Here I am at 8 weeks.









Around 15 weeks...









At 17 weeks. I'm practically a blonde!









Now I'm turning into a brunette again! (This is from today; I'm almost 21 weeks old.)


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Love her coat!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mommy made me add this one; she says it's cute. I say I look like a dork!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cluemanti said:


> Love her coat!


Thank you! It's changing so fast right now, you can see the difference from day to day.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

so adorable, miss the puppy stage.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh wow, what an adorable coatie! :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Mommy is always taking my picture when I lay at the top of the stairs. And she gives me hugs, too. The life of a puppy is so hard.


 
*The life of a puppy is just terrible!!! *


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa, do you remember a couple of weeks ago when I commented about how much darker your Shasta was than mine? Look how much difference 2 weeks has made in Shasta's coat.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> KZoppa, do you remember a couple of weeks ago when I commented about how much darker your Shasta was than mine? Look how much difference 2 weeks has made in Shasta's coat.


 
thats pretty crazy! I'll have to see if i can get Shasta to stay still so i can get a recent picture of her. I dont think she's changed much since the last picture but thats what i said last time... I wonder how much darker your Shasta will get! She's very pretty!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> thats pretty crazy! I'll have to see if i can get Shasta to stay still so i can get a recent picture of her. I dont think she's changed much since the last picture but thats what i said last time... I wonder how much darker your Shasta will get! She's very pretty!


Her dad is pretty black looking...I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she'll look like him...he's gorgeous!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Her dad is pretty black looking...I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she'll look like him...he's gorgeous!


 
i bet!!! I want a black sable. they're sooooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i bet!!! I want a black sable. they're sooooo pretty!!!!!


I posted a link to pix of her dad on the first page of this thread. If you look at his coloring and hers, you can see how much she's starting to resemble him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> I posted a link to pix of her dad on the first page of this thread. If you look at his coloring and hers, you can see how much she's starting to resemble him.


 
HE IS SO PRETTY!!!!! Wow. 115 lbs.... big boy! Thats how much Shasta's dad should weigh. he was overweight and then underweight. They're trying to figure out his ideal weight lol. Gosh i cant get over how pretty Boss' coat is!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Here is Shasta end of August...









And here is Shasta take tonight (date stamps are correct!!!! lol) almost a full month later. 









I dont really see much difference in her change anymore.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness Shasta (x2) is beautiful :wub: I cannot believe how much her colouring has changed back and forth!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rain + Dirt + Puppy...










Body double?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Body double?


Cute, cute, cute...who's that in the photo?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That's Halo!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Rain + Dirt + Puppy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow thats crazyness right there. They look exact!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That's Halo!


That is quite a striking resemblance! What does Halo look like now?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is from 5 months ago, it's the most recent dry picture I have of Halo!










This one is from March, but it shows her whole body:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This is from 5 months ago, it's the most recent dry picture I have of Halo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I LOVE that bushy tail. Beautiful dog!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This is from 5 months ago, it's the most recent dry picture I have of Halo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's kind of what I expect Shasta to look like. She's beautiful!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Check out Michelle's Dena (named for our dearly departed girl :wub, I think Shasta will look even more like her :wub:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/140100-water-babies.html#post1875437

Halo has a skinnier muzzle - she was actually a bit of a pinhead for a while and she went through a distinctly homely phase, lol! I was SO happy when it looked like her head was finally going to grow into her body. :rofl:

Dena's puppy pics show a head structure very much like Shasta's, and although Halo has the characteristic ear fuzzies of a longcoat, the fur on the rest of her body is not that long. Her coat is very thick and plush, but not as long as our Keefer, or Michelle's Dena.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Check out Michelle's Dena (named for our dearly departed girl :wub, I think Shasta will look even more like her :wub:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/140100-water-babies.html#post1875437
> 
> ...


Wow, yes, I see what you mean! I'm not sure how long Shasta's coat will get...I'm actually a bit worried about it. If you go back and to the first page of this thread, I posted a link to some pictures of Shasta's father...I am really crossing my fingers that she looks quite a lot like him but I have a feeling her coat will be nowhere near that long.

Shasta is a _very_ sturdy dog...there's nothing dainty about her at all. I laughed when you said you were relieved when Halo's head grew into her body. I will be relieved when Shasta's body grows into her head!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i think i'll be happy when Shasta head finally fits her body and she grows into those feet!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

paulag1955 said:


> If you go back and to the first page of this thread, I posted a link to some pictures of Shasta's father...I am really crossing my fingers that she looks quite a lot like him but I have a feeling her coat will be nowhere near that long.


He is STUNNING! There's quite a bit of variation among LCs. Betty's Taser is the _longest_ LC I've ever seen: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/118445-course-heres-taser.html

Keefer is nowhere near as long, and Halo isn't even close to Keef. But because of the ear fuzzies we know that she's genetically a LC.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> He is STUNNING! There's quite a bit of variation among LCs. Betty's Taser is the _longest_ LC I've ever seen: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/118445-course-heres-taser.html
> 
> Keefer is nowhere near as long, and Halo isn't even close to Keef. But because of the ear fuzzies we know that she's genetically a LC.


 
good lord that is a LOT of fur!!!! wow!!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> He is STUNNING! There's quite a bit of variation among LCs. Betty's Taser is the _longest_ LC I've ever seen: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/118445-course-heres-taser.html
> 
> Keefer is nowhere near as long, and Halo isn't even close to Keef. But because of the ear fuzzies we know that she's genetically a LC.


WOW! Taser is gorgeous! That coat...I'll be people are always mistaking him for a collie mix.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> WOW! Taser is gorgeous! That coat...I'll be people are always mistaking him for a collie mix.


 
he reminds me of a Tervuren i saw a while back with that fur that just flows. darker coat very similar. wish i could remember the name of that tervuren. He was a showdog.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> he reminds me of a Tervuren i saw a while back with that fur that just flows. darker coat very similar. wish i could remember the name of that tervuren. He was a showdog.


Most people probably don't know what a Tervuren is but I love those dogs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Most people probably don't know what a Tervuren is but I love those dogs.


Tervuren is actually one of the breeds we were looking into getting a WHILE back. Saw him in Old Colorado City back home and the woman and her husband... they were so surprised i knew the breed at the end of the leash sitting politely next to the table looking like he was ready to have tea, their jaws literally dropped and there was a lot of stammering and smiling. They were more than happy to tell me more about the breed that only an owner would know. lol. I prefer the belgian sheepdog with that black coat of theirs.... Love that glossy black coat.


----------

